

Ask HN: Where's the beef--er--Search? - bigohms

I'm probably being really dense here. Where is the search?  I'm trying to look up community sentiment on a vendor, Chargify.  Is there a simple text lookup, hash, some input field I'm not activating/seeing?
======
icey
searchyc.com or the search link at the bottom of every page on this site

------
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://searchyc.com>

